# latest on hacking a 240 or 540 ?



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

so what is the latest on running TiVoWeb and other such hacks on aseries 2 240 or 540? I am about to give away a monthly 540 and upgrade the drive in a 240 that has lifetime. I assume the 240 is easier to hack than the 540?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

You assume correctly.
Essentially to hack a 240 you killhdinitrd the kernel, insert an author file to start hacks, run superpatch if you want to mrv between hacked units, and allow the tivo's firewall to accept telnet and ftp connections.


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

Note that a superpatched machine won't be able to MRV with a non superpatched machine. So if you have unhacked tivos on your LAN (e.g. a DT), you probably don't want the superpatch. The main thing the superpatch gives you is the ability to turn off encryption and to interact with tivos not on your tivo.com account (e.g. superpatched dtivos). If you don't care about this, and all you want is TWP, you don't need the superpatch.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Thanks Guys - no DTiVos so looking at TiVoWebPlus on the lifetimed 240 plus a chance to play with some of the new remote access toys.


----------

